# Planer, dewalt dw734 or Makita 2012NB?



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for some help on choosing my planer, I can get the dewalt for 350 or the Makita for 525….from what I've read it sounds like the Makita is a very good unit, the dewalt has gotten mixed reviews from a lot of people….is the Makita worth the extra money? The Makita is where I'm leaning


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I have had the 734 for almost 2 years now and so far no problems at all. For the price of the Makita you are getting into the range of the larger Dewalt (I don't know the model number) but it has more features than the 734 and it just looks like more planner. I saw it on sale the other day, maybe at Lowes but I can't remember for sure, for $500 and something dollars. I would probably look into it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It's the 735, and … it usually ranks as #1 in the category … IF you get/buy/make in/outfeed tables.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

well right now there is the dewalt 735x i think…that comes with the tables i have seen it on Amazon…However i have read 2 reviews from fine woodworking one on the 735 and one for the Makita sadly they don't put them head to head, but the one where he reviewed the Makita made it sound like it was the best planer in the world. where the one where he reviewed the 735 it came in a tie with something else. I myself am gonna get the Makita. They sell it online at home depot for less than Amazon does. I have yet to read a bad review from the Makita. And i figure if i gets just as good or better of a cut as the 735 does then i will go with the Makita considering the 735 needs 3 blades where makita only needs 2. Same cut less blades sounds like better quality to me.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

While I like the Makita, if I were spending that kind of money I'd either look to the DW735 or the Steel City with the helical cutter head. The 734 at $350 should a nice job for you…mixed reviews are often a result of selling a lot of units. I suspect the DW outsells the Makita by a wide margin, which increases the chance of someone getting a defective unit….folks are more likely to post a complaint than they are kudos. If you're buying it new, it'll have a warranty and possibly return privileges, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I would have to agree with knotscott. In most cases I like Makita over Dewalt but in this case I would take the 735 over the Makita. Also I would much rather have 3 blades than 2. The 734 also has three blades and as I said before I love mine but if money wasn't a issue then I would have bought the 735 over the 734 any day. I just left Lowes a few minutes ago and the 735 was on sale for $569.


----------



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

I gotta be honest guys Im really leaning towards the Makita, I have read a ton of reviews and the Makita seems like its a very high quality machine, and the 735 didn't get good reviews…the Makita also had much more reviews then the 735 so the amount sold wouldn't come into play….i didn't even mention the 735 in the question because of the reviews. I love dewalt tools I have a few of them and love them so it's not anything against dewalt I just usually go with reviews and they haven't let me down yet


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

In the end its all about what you want and what makes you happy because you are the one spending the money and the one who will be using it. I can only speak from my experiences with the 734 and they have been great. The only reason I mentioned the 735 is because it has the extra features such as the four post that locks and the two speeds and the fact that it was in the price range of the makita. If you are limiting it to the 734 and the Makita then its hard for me to justify $200 more for the Makita when they look alot alike and the Dewalt is a 3 blade planer and the Makita is a 2 blade. Which ever one you choose you will probably be satisfied and if it is the Makita then let us know how it works for you because I haven't heard much about them. Here is a link I found for a review of the Makita if you would like to check it out. http://thicknessplaner.org/makita-thickness-planer-2012nb
If you look to the right of the page it has some reviews for other planers as well. Another one that I would have looked at when I got mine if it would have been out is the Delta. Its about the same price as the Makita. I haven't ready much about them but they seem pretty nice. There are tons out there to choose from so just pick the one that makes you happy and start planing.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

From the prices you've listed, I'm guessing you're shopping at Amazon. I took a gander at the reviews for the 735 and wow, I couldn't believe it. Normally I rely heavily on Amazon reviews, but for whatever reason I didn't look at them before getting the 735. If I had, I probably would have shied away as well. FWIW, there seems to be a huge huge discrepancy between those Amazon reviews and general experience on WW forums regarding the 735. Usually, that's not the case - at least I haven't seen it in all my tool research.

Aside from it being a screamer, I do enjoy my 735, but you won't go wrong with either planer. If the review situation makes you feel better, by all means go Makita and start making some planer dust!!


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a Makita and have liked is so far. Snipe isn't bad with the in/out feed tables (or trays) attached. Mine came with a nik in a blade so i try to avoid that side. Not sure if I can sharpen them or if I have to get new blades. I guess I'll have to do some research.

Make sure to get the dust collector attachment!


----------



## DanceParty (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the 735 and its awesome except for the blades. Most of the negative reviews I've seen are about the blades. The stock dewalt blades don't last very long and chip easily. Even running poplar on it they dull quickly leaving burn marks on the wood. Being double sided, and quick setup, you can't have them re-sharpened. I recently got some third party blades from Global Tooling (http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-planer/portable-planer-jointer-knife-sets.html) which cost less than the stock dewalt replacements and seem to be lasting longer so far. I still need to run some more boards over them, but so far they seem to be be preforming better than the stock dewalts. I've heard that the dewalt planer head is machined to take their blades which are thinner than other manufacturers, which may cause them to dull quicker. When blades dull quicker you have to buy more blades, more blades means more money for the manufacturer. I mean what ever happened to the hundred year light bulb? I guess when you sell something too good you lose money.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a 735 (over 5 years now) and haven't seen a planer yet I would trade it for. I'm with the rest when it comes to DeWalt replacement parts though. To darned expensive for what you get. As far as blades dulling quickly how quick is quick? I'm only on my second set and I run at least a hundred lineal feet of 8/4,5/4 and 4/4 poplar a week thru mine.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 735 too and its been great. It is loud, but it sure gets the job done. I havent had any problems with the stock blades…I have run hundreds of BF of oak, walnut, cherry, through it and its still on the original blades and it still has a very smooth finish.


----------



## Iggles88 (Dec 8, 2011)

I went with the 734 guys, I hope I don't regret it (it's on it's way now) but I need to buy a jointer too and really needed that 200 for the jointer since a decent one is so expensive


----------



## DanceParty (Jun 30, 2011)

I was milling Qtr, Face Sapele, Pine, Poplar and Hard Maple and would estimate I didn't get ~100 - 125BF (from flipping to new blades to dull) milled from 4/4 some 8/4 Sapele for the table legs. It's loud yes, partly due to the blower, but it gets really loud when its dull. I about crapped myself because I started reading the reviews about the blades running out quickly and seeing how much they cost… it would add up quickly.

@Iggles88, I haven't heard anything bad about the 734. My brother has one and seems to like it. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 on the DW 735. If you can budget a little more you would be very pleased with the Dewalt. Have had ours for about 2 years and still very pleased.

Have seen some decent deals on line to buy the 735 and get free outfeed / infeed tables and extra set of blades with free shipping. If you have the I/O tables and align carefully you almost completely eliminate any snipe.

http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DW735X-Two-Speed-Planer-Package/dp/B003OX9KME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324352515&sr=8-1

Good Luck!


----------



## tommy2000 (Jan 24, 2018)

Today, DEWALT DW735 and Makita 2012NB are high recommended. Dewalt has proven themselves worthy, for better product than Makita. Dewalt offer wider range of operational speed and better warranty scheme than Makita. Although Makita is also very advance in delivering perfect job, but form the point of view of expenditure and the features, it lag slightly from Dewalt Dw735 13-inch two speed thinckness planer. Review from: Makita vs dewalt planer


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a seven or eight year old 734 in my shop right now. It's never given me a moment of regret and I would buy another in a heartbeat. Not familiar with the Makita but it looks like a knock off of the 734 with more difficult access for blade changes. $350 for a 734 should be a good value.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Today, DEWALT DW735 and Makita 2012NB are high recommended. Dewalt has proven themselves worthy, for better product than Makita. Dewalt offer wider range of operational speed and better warranty scheme than Makita. Although Makita is also very advance in delivering perfect job, but form the point of view of expenditure and the features, it lag slightly from Dewalt Dw735 13-inch two speed thinckness planer. Review from: Makita vs dewalt planer
> 
> - tommy2000


It might be worth noting that the Makita is among the quietest of portable planers while the DW735 is among the loudest. They're all loud, but in relative terms there's a significant difference in dB level between these two.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> I went with the 734 guys, I hope I don t regret it (it s on it s way now) but I need to buy a jointer too and really needed that 200 for the jointer since a decent one is so expensive
> 
> - Iggles88


I don't think you'll be disappointed. My first planer was the 2012 (used), which I sold when I got out of woodworking for a couple of years. When I got back in, I got the DW734. I liked the 2012 very well, but I don't think it performed differently than the Dewalt, so I don't think the extra expense is justified.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> I went with the 734 guys, I hope I don t regret it (it s on it s way now) but I need to buy a jointer too and really needed that 200 for the jointer since a decent one is so expensive
> 
> - Iggles88


You aren't going to be disappointed. The 734 has been around for a long time, and it is a tried and true workhorse. I own this one, and I also used to run this machine in the cabinetshop day in and day out… I've also ran the 735 and was not as impressed. But everybody's got their opinions


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Just got the 734 less than 4 or so months back. On out of the box and easy to set-up. I never had one before to compare it to, but don't know how I got along without it. I'm not very good with hand planes ( still learning ), and this is fun to use. Finish is smooth as glass. My wife watched me use it the other day and commented on the stupid grin I had on my face.


----------

